# what to pack for haven?



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi, we have booked a prestige caravan and are off to haven soon, never been before...  any tips on what to pack? i know we get bedding for us so dont need that and towels are provided but maybe ill need my own for swimming etc...... stupid question but are there normal plug points?!  

thanks in advance.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

At first glance I thought it said 'what to pack for Heaven'!! 

Yes, Caravans have normal plug points!! I would take your own for swimming as I cant quite remember if they have them in the pool area  

Which one are you going to hun??


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

socialchameleon said:


> At first glance I thought it said 'what to pack for Heaven'!!


That's exactly what i thought it said lol

have a great time, I went with what I thought was Haven, but when i got there it was Park Holiday resort!! still had a nice time though and the caravan was excellent I couldn't get over the fact it had two loo's 

x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

we are going to ayr


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

me & dh have been looking at log cabins in Scotland but we are completely unsure where to go and wheres the nicest place for scenic walks etc....


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I always take hot water bottles cos although you'll have central heating I cant sleep with that on but my feet get cold 
I usually take everything but the kitchen sink I even take cutlery cos I dont like the thought of using the stuff provided 
I also always re flip flops or slippers for in the caravan as the thought of walking on carpets that some other smelly feet have been on also turns my stomach. 
xx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

We've been on 3 Haven hols. Take washing up stuff with you and your own towels and definetly a hot water bottle. We also took our quilt because 1st time we went, was abit smelly


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah and the quilts aren't too thick so I second taking another one


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Mish3434 said:


> socialchameleon said:
> 
> 
> > At first glance I thought it said 'what to pack for Heaven'!!
> ...


me too


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

We went in July, took our own bedding (even though they provided it) and a few extra large towels for swimming. washing up stuff and a tea towel. Tea bags, coffee, sugar, multipack of cereals, milk and a few bits for the fridge. So at least we had stuff for the journey and for when we got there. They usually have launderette, chippy, convenience and restaurant on site, but is usually on the pricey side. 
We've stayed with park resorts and haven, but quite similiar and a great holiday. Have a fab time x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

THANKS for all the ideas!! Added them all to my list.

Dreading A not being in our room, his sister sleeps all night but he wakes often looking for his dummy, not looking forward to actually getting out of bed to see to him. And i feel sorry for our neighbours as C can scream (piercing) for scotland!!


----------

